# What is your favorite TV show?



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

This is a "let your hair down" thread.

Mine are Futurama and Seinfeld.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

For comedy, definitely _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ (from the creator of _Seinfeld_  ). Also, more likely to resonate with people in the UK, I love _The League of Gentlemen_ and other works by Pemberton/Shearsmith/Gatiss like the recent _Psychoville_; and I thought _Getting On_ (with Jo Brand as an NHS nurse) was brilliant.

Generally speaking, I tend only to bother with television when it's comedy, though I follow dramas occasionally, but only one at a time. I'm particularly a fan of things like _Poirot_ and _Monk_, being particularly devastated at having finished watching all episodes ever of the latter programme this evening!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I like Curb Your Enthusiasm and Seinfeld as well. The latter I don't watch any longer (I mean the re-runs) because I pretty much have watched every episode over and over and over. From British TV, I liked the old Fawlty Towers. 

I usually like many of the newer HBO series - Deadwood, Boardwalk Empire, Rome, and now Game of Thrones. My guilty pleasure is True Blood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Comedy= Modern Family
Drama= a toss up between Criminal Minds or The Killing


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't watch tv.



No, really. Maybe a few minutes a week.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't watch TV in the traditional sense, don't even have one hooked up any more. I do watch some series on DVD or streaming on the computer. I tend to gravitate toward science and history documentaries, and science fiction and fantasy series. 

My current guilty pleasure is Dr. Who.  I'm in the middle of the third season of the "new" rebooted series that started in 2005, and also working my way through the classic series from 1963 to the present day. I'm currently in mid 1975 so I still have a looong way to go.

I also enjoy the various paranormal "reality" shows, especially Ghost Adventures. I am a total skeptic on such matters, believing only in what real science can determine -- and these shows are pseudo-science in the worst possible way. Still, I find them entertaining and quite creepy at times.

I tried watching the first couple of episodes of Game of Thrones over the recent holiday weekend at a friend's house, but it just seemed to be a bunch of really unpleasant people doing unpleasant things to each other. I get quite enough of that at work.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The one show I've watched constantly for several years is Mythbusters. The whole premise of the show is just wonderful in its mix of science (loosely defined, yes) and whimsicality.

I also like the comedy-based news shows: The Daily Show, Colbert Report, and Real Time with Bill Maher (though I don't have HBO; I subscribe to the podcast, so I don't have video but it's better than nothing).

And that's basically it for me. I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Everybody loves Raymond


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

NZ TV seems to feature nothing but heavily orchestrated "reality" shows, and unlikely forensic crime shows where the SOCOs solve crimes (thought that's what the detectives did) while waving their long blond hair unrestrainedly all over the crime scene. Both of these genres are best left unwatched.

Thank heaven for Presto Classical and opera DVDs.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Danish TV is generally flooded with imported and too cheap US series, but a couple of channels try to think alternatively - DR1 has always had an English repertoire as well, and both DR1 and TV2 occasionally make their own. State-financed and arty DR2 and DRK channels have a much wider selection, even including Russian series and loads of old French films etc.

Comedy/satire: Absolutely Fabulous, The Daily Show, Monty P, The Office/GB + some obscure local series (Fleming og Berit, Piger på Prøveløsladelse, Normalerweize, Drengene fra Angora, Rockerne, Rytteriet)
Drama: some English series - DL & Pascoe, Sherlock Holmes/Brett, Morse (though it sometimes seems a bit aged nowadays); science fiction. 

Rarely follow conventional drama series any more, film & TV mass-production has resulted in the dramaturgy/psychological portraits often becoming clichés. But they can of course be interesting for the description of the environment/historical circumstances, or be different from this pattern now and then.

Documentary: culture/art, history, science, travel.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The Bold and the Beautiful and my own sequel of it entitled The Bold and the Classical


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The World According to Paris, the teachings of a modern guru.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/3614862/Paris-Hilton-strips-after-sex-tape-shame.html


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Vaneyes, you swear by virtual press, don't you?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, and with regards to documentaries, I adore science and nature programmes, particularly anything that the BBC makes, especially _Horizon_ and all things Attenborough.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I loved The Sopranos when that was on a few years ago.

As has been mentioned Curb Your Enthusiasm is pretty, pretty, pretty good. I watch Boardwalk Empire and whilst it's enjoyable it does move slowly. I'm sure I'd like a few of those HBO series but I can't be bothered with having to keep up with them week after week.

I like The Ricky Gervais Show and used to listen to the XFM radio programmes as well.

BBC's Storyville/Arena and More4's True Stories documentaries are sometimes worth a watch, depending on what the subject matter is.



Vaneyes said:


> The World According to Paris, the teachings of a modern guru.


There's a show on at the moment that I keep missing, that is one of those kind of shows Alan Partridge would pitch, where the name must have been thought up before the premise. It's called The World Accordion to Phil. It's about a bloke called Phil who's an accordionist and goes around the world learning about the accordion. Absolute genius.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Oh, and with regards to documentaries, I adore science and nature programmes, particularly anything that the BBC makes, especially _Horizon_ and all things Attenborough.


Brian Cox and Jim Al-Khalili make good watches as well. The Human Planet had some stunning scenes in it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Argus said:


> There's a show on at the moment that I keep missing, that is one of those kind of shows Alan Partridge would pitch, where the name must have been thought up before the premise. It's called The World Accordion to Phil. It's about a bloke called Phil who's an accordionist and goes around the world learning about the accordion. Absolute genius.


Yes indeed, and let's not forget Stan Shmenge.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Serge said:


> Vaneyes, you swear by virtual press, don't you?


Nope, it's another hoax, Serge.


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

I like Curb Your Enthusiasm and Jersey Shore. I also used to like Seinfeld, but I've seen almost all the episodes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Young and the Restless


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was in my early 20's I used to just love shows like The Simpsons and Seinfeld. Nowadays I don't watch much TV anymore. Sitcoms don't interest me very much - while I admit there is some brilliant stuff out there like the shows I mentioned more often than not these shows just seem like propaganda to me subtly informing the masses how to think, feel and behave. I really believe that was why TV was invented, simply as a tool for propaganda and selling things - keeping people 'in line' yet divided, afraid, and focused on their own selfish personal goals that serve the needs of the 'elites' who attempt to keep us as slaves. In many cases if you really pay attention to many of these shows they really try and make 'ok' and 'normalize' extremely immoral, perverted, violent and materialistic views. 

All this said I do still think there are some good people putting out shows too and some things on TV are decent like nature shows and stuff like - UFO Hunters and Ancient Aliens.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Nope, it's another hoax, Serge.


I sure am glad you are on top of it.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a weak spot for talent shows actually. My favourite has to be So you think you can dance though, because I think they do a better job than other shows in maintaining the artistic quality. Critiques are more to the point and good technique as well as innovative ideas and unique styles are highly valued; you don't necessarily have to fit into a commercial mold. My favourite choreographers are Mia Michaels and Tyce DiOrio, they've made some stunning contemporary routines.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I especially love the funny British stuff from the 1970's: "Are you being served?", " It ain't half hot here, mum", "Fawlty Towers" and "Dad's Army." I also like "Married with children."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Serge said:


> I sure am glad you are on top of it.


Thanks to you.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I agree about _curb your enthusiasm_, equally awkward: _the office._
Of course _Monty Python_ is a timeless classic.

David Attenborough is my TV hero, i love everything hes done. If you can stand the ancuent films and weird soundtrack of _the living planet_, there is still a lot to learn. Then of course all of the _life of..._ series, and the latest epic _planet earth_.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the BBC docuseries _Coast_, which this summer will show the Dutch coast and our island Texel  But the British are so interested in German bunkers


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Upstairs, Downstairs*










On DVD we're watching 'Upstairs, Downstairs' (1971-1975) in 5 boxes. One of the best things ever to be shown on TV.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

No Glee, Weeds, or Mad Men fans as of yet?


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm more of a movie kind of guy, but I'm currently watching Dexter and True Blood.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I like all crime shows

Law & Order
Without a Trace
Cold Case
Criminal Minds
Bones

etc etc


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

haydnfan said:


> I'm more of a movie kind of guy, but I'm currently watching Dexter and True Blood.


I am also more of a movie fan and would rather watch a film in a loop enjoying the work again and again, discovering the overlooked nuances and enjoying those as well, rather than being buried under the pile of stuff thrown at me by the "continuity" shows. That's why I like the premise of the shows that start anew every time so you don't have to remember or even know what took place in there before. Probably the reason I gave up on Mad Men pretty quickly, although I liked the production quite a bit. And I am yet to watch The Sopranos, btw. 

The British "Office" was also one of my favorite shows. Literally can't stand the American version of it though. And The Simpsons are generally great as always.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

World Violist said:


> The one show I've watched constantly for several years is Mythbusters. The whole premise of the show is just wonderful in its mix of science (loosely defined, yes) and whimsicality.
> 
> I also like the comedy-based news shows: The Daily Show, Colbert Report, and Real Time with Bill Maher (though I don't have HBO; I subscribe to the podcast, so I don't have video but it's better than nothing).


There are 3 shows I tape on my DVR - Mythbusters, Daily Show, and Colbert Report. When I had HBO (very briefly), I also taped Real Time.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Serge said:


> The British "Office" was also one of my favorite shows. Literally can't stand the American version of it though. And The Simpsons are generally great as always.


Thats a shame. I really love both. The american one might not be as incredibly well done as the english one, but i think its slightly funnier in a more conventional sense that you can actually laugh at.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm more and more impressed with Game of Thrones. It's one of the best shows ever, in television. Every episode is better than the previous one.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Serge said:


> The British "Office" was also one of my favorite shows. Literally can't stand the American version of it though. And The Simpsons are generally great as always.


The British "Office" is exactly like the company I worked for straight out of university in the 80s. It was also in Slough, was full of the same kind of people, and I swear the opening credits show the front of the very building I worked in. I can't watch the show, it gives me nightmarish flashbacks.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I'm more and more impressed with Game of Thrones. It's one of the best shows ever, in television. Every episode is better than the previous one.


I've read the novel twice. I look forward to seeing it when it comes out on dvd/bd.


----------

